

Ask YC News: Issue Tracking? - rrival

The situation: one support / customer service email address and 2-3 people keeping track of incoming email / responses / etc. <p>Is there something well designed that we can set up (or subscribe to) to allow us to share info on who responded to whom, see what those conversations were to maintain consistency, keep notes on contacts/situations, etc? Something like a Basecamp for issue tracking / support request tracking? Thanks =)
======
jgrahamc
fogbugz can do this.

~~~
mrtron
If you are needing only 2 user accounts, fogbugz is free for a 'startup'
account (1-2 users).

~~~
rrival
Brilliant. Looks perfect - thanks!

------
yrashk
zendesk.com?

------
terpua
sproutit.com

